# Suggest Headphones approx 1K -> Sennheiser HD 180 or Philips SHP2700



## Alive_Hunter (Jan 17, 2012)

I am planing to buy Headphones for around 1K...
will be using for Games ... Movies ... etc..
options i have been thinking about are :
1. Sennheiser HD 180 : Rs. 929 flipkart
2. Philips SHP2700 : Rs. 838 flipkart

regards,
AH


----------



## sukant (Jan 17, 2012)

Philips SHP2700 , anything below the HD 201 i would suggest against it.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Jan 20, 2012)

I am getting the Philips SHP2700 Headphone (Black) @ Flipkart for Rs 838.


Flipkart.com: Philips SHP2700: Headphone



Regards,

AH


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah philips should be the choice here!


----------

